
Ask HN: Low performance impact way to toggle block a domain on OS X? - notheguyouthink
I&#x27;m looking to block time-wasting sites temporarily on my work laptop. I say temporarily because frequently i&#x27;ll browse language specific subs via Google when looking for language libraries that people like, etc. Ie, Reddit does have work applications for me, and i can&#x27;t purely block it entirely.<p>With that said, i&#x27;d love to help break my habit of alt tabbing and opening Reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;all any time i hit compile or ran long running processes. Unfortunately my work laptop is very low RAM, and i fear proxies&#x2F;etc that might slow things down more than i already feel it is haha.<p>What might be a good and performant way to do achieve what i&#x27;m after?<p>Thanks!
======
PaulHoule
This method for blocking web sites by hand works on MacOS, Linux and Windows
with no performance overhead

[http://www.imore.com/how-edit-your-macs-hosts-file-and-
why-y...](http://www.imore.com/how-edit-your-macs-hosts-file-and-why-you-
would-want)

You could write some script to automate this process, swap one file for
another, etc.

------
danielvf
I just edit the /etc/hosts on my MAc. I have HN, Reddit, Wikipedia, and most
video sites blocked. (I'm typing this from my phone)

